# First Bench Design. Warning: Very Basic



## dovetail2007 (4 Apr 2007)

Hi Guys,
I introduced myself in my last topic, as many of you won't recognise me.

Now you're up to speed with my story, here's my problem.
I have a 4x2' area to build a bench. I also have a small budget (ideally £50 on timber)
So, unfortunately, it's going to be Wickes: Pine, Chipboard and Hardboard
Here is a sketchup plan of what I intend to make.
It's all built around Wickes availible timbers, and should be simple to make - all joints will be glued and countersunk screwed.

Basic construction plan:

1) Cut all pieces to length
2) Stand legs upright, attach plinth (to give the bench some shape)
3) Glue/Screw first layer of top of all legs
4) Laminate second layer of chipboard onto first
5) Laminate third layer of chipboard onto second
6) Laminate hardboard onto final chipboard layer
7) Attach top edging to conceal various laminations on top
8 ) Insert BOTH shelves at diagonal angle
9) Attach lower shelf supports to bottoms of legs
10) Attach middle shelf supports to relevant portion of legs

Admire work.

Does all this sound OK, and would this be suitable for use?
A fairly big vice would be placed on the front right hand corner.

My thinking re: stability is thus:
With 5 4x2 18mm chipboard sheets and and awful lot of pine, it should be darned heavy.
If it is wobbly once made, it can be screwed to either the wall and/or the floor (it is in a corner, so will be against two walls) and if this is not enough, the bottom shelf can have sand bags / power tools added for ballast.

Does this all sound OK to you lot?


----------



## Argee (4 Apr 2007)

If, as your drawing shows, you intend the top wrapping to be flush with the finished surface, I'd let the top surface sit inside the wrapping so that it's easy to replace when it becomes damaged and unserviceable - usually known as a _"sacrificial layer."_

If you laminate it to the ply (proposed step 6), you'll have a difficult job removing it. A couple of small pins or even a dab or two of hot glue should keep it flat and stable.

Ray.


----------



## MrJay (4 Apr 2007)

Given the tiny budget I'd be inclined to make a couple of saw horses (proper good ones) and stick an old (small) door on top.


----------



## Freetochat (4 Apr 2007)

On that budget, you could get three sheets of 18mm mdf. Sufficient to have three layers (54mm) for the top with the remainder making up a cabinet. Put it on castors, and you can move it around as needed. I have everything on wheels so that I can arrange the 'furniture' as needed. Of course a hardboard sacrificial sheet on the very top held in place with a few screws.


----------



## dovetail2007 (4 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
Is there any reason that you suggest making the entire bench from ply? I assumed that the construction would be more solid with normal timber which has manmade boards for shelves/tops.
I am currently modifying the design to have a cupboard and drawers underneath - hopefully I will post back this evening with the proposed plan.

Sam


----------

